# Sears Trimmer, 989.796060



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Sears Craftsman trimmer, Model 989.796060, 32cc, which is kind of old. I don't have a manual, but Sears Parts still shows it here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ne-trimmer-Parts/Model-989796060/0247/1503820

I have no spark, and the pull cord has a frayed area. The plug wire has a worn spot, but it doesn't look to be to the core. I've pulled the trimmer apart as far as I can. I've checked the start/stop switch wires and they are intact, no short. So I'm thinking it might be the ignition module, which is not longer available.

To get to the module, and also replace the pull cord, the plastic clutch housing has to be removed. I've removed the screws and the housing is loose. But the clutch & clutch drum prevent the housing from sliding off. There is nothing visible holding them on, coming from any direction. I'm wondering if the clutch & clutch drum are pressed on?

Any thoughts? 

Alex


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

asallwey said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Sears Craftsman trimmer, Model 989.796060, 32cc, which is kind of old. I don't have a manual, but Sears Parts still shows it here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ne-trimmer-Parts/Model-989796060/0247/1503820
> 
> ...


989 would be a McCulloch, a lot of trimmer clutch drums have a screw in the end of the drum, some flat blade, some phillips most late model are T20 torx. If you need to lock the engine, remove the spark plug and fill the cylinder with starter rope, leave a little hanging out. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Just for future reference, Calvin at cmsmallengines.net has a lot of older parts for Mac's. However it may not be a Mac engine, I have an old Mac 60 Trimmer that is really a Kioritz(Echo) engine, so parts may be available under a different name. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Geo, I'll look tomorrow to see if there is a fastener down there. I did shine a light in it but it was kind of dim. 

Is there any way to know who mfg'd it? I've seen some tables for Sears tools that show who made what by the model #, but not for trimmers. I will look at Calvin's site though.

Alex


----------



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

Geo,

I looked down the end of the clutch drum and there was no fastener. It looks solid, like maybe a formed head, and no way to get at it. 

Here is a picture of what the trimmer head looks like. I would have posted this earlier but I just found out how.

Alex


----------



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a quick update. It turns out it is an allen screw, not a torx. I've got it out, along with the clutch and drum, and the outer housing. Found a Start/Stop switch wire broken, was connected to the ignition. Tomorrow I'll do further testing and hopefully resolve the lack of spark. What fun!


----------

